# Forumstreffen am Felsenmeer 18.-21.April 03 ?



## gonzo_trial (7. April 2003)

So leutz,
ich wollte nun einfach mal abchecken wer so alles kommt, wie ihr hinkommt und wo ihr übernachtet.

Ich sollt ja eigentlich heute dem Aramis bescheid sagen... aber ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher...

Weil um ehrlich zu sein hab ich Bedenken mit meinem jetzigen Auto die weite Strecke zu fahren...

Naja postet mal bitte...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2003)

also wenns wetter passt und nix dazwischen kommt, werden tobi und ich am Freitag den 18. schon am Felsberg sein und dann am Sonntag abend den 20. oder Montag früh den 21. wieder heimfahren. Zum übernachten wirds da in der Nähe schon irgendne Pension/Hotel o.ä geben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. April 2003)

Also wenn der Aramis mich mitnehmen kann bin ich auf jeden da und übernachten würde ich in der Bude wo der ARA pennt....wenn er mich nicht mitnehmen kann dann komm ich wahrscheinlich mitn Alex.... kommen da aber erst so um 13h am Freitag...


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2003)

also ich bin auf jeden fall im felsenmeer zufinden in der besagten zeit.....(aber erst ma schön ausschlafen gell maks!! 
toto


----------



## Jerry (8. April 2003)

Also wir sind auch da! Wollen am Freitag SEHR früh los, das wir zum Mittag da sind!
Ein Prob besteht imma noch, Unterkunft!?


@Sept
Sorry aber wahrscheinlich ist das Auto voll!


Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (9. April 2003)

also fabian meld dich mal hier im forum in sachen telefon von der jhb in seeheim-jugendheim!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (9. April 2003)

so ich hab jetzt ne telefonnr. von dieser komischer herberge gefunden: 06257/8846
toto


----------



## aramis (9. April 2003)

hab heut schonmal versucht anzurufen.
Morgen probier ichs nochmal und reservier gleich für Jerry und Gefolgschaft (3 Leute) und für Robi, mich und Alex.

Nicht dass wir da doppelt reservieren oder so.

Aramis


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. April 2003)

@ARAMIS also Reservier mal nur für mich....(wollen halt ohne das die das checken in ein Zimmer mitn Alex...und der Nimmt da einen Schlafsack und da passt das weil er hat halt momentan nicht so viel Kohle auf der Kante....
>Oder nehmen n 2Bettzimmer und Alex pennt aufn Boden....


----------



## fabian (10. April 2003)

Wenn das mit der Herberge in Seeheim-Jugenheim nichts wird, könnt ihrs mal in der Zwingenberger Jugendherberge (bei Bensheim) probieren. Gestern hab ich dort angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, das von Samstag bis Montag auf jeden Fall noch Platz frei ist. Wies Freitag auf Samstag aussieht konnte mir der Typ nicht sagen. 

Hier die Tel. Nr.: 06251/75938

fabian


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. April 2003)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was die sagen, wenn man sich dort anmeldet und dann dochnicht kommt...

Weil dann könnt mich wer irgendwo mit einquartieren von Freitagabend bis Sonntag früh oderso...


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. April 2003)

Also Zwingenberg hat erst ab Samstag Platz. Außerdem wollen die irgendwelche Jugendherbergsausweiße sehen (DJH) 
Und Seeheim-Jugenheim ist irgendwie schlecht zu erreichen.


----------



## Jerry (11. April 2003)

Ui jui jui jetz wirds aba langsam knapp!

Jerry


----------



## fabian (11. April 2003)

Hab mich mal informiert. In Zwingenberg verlangen sie den Jugendherbergsausweis, wie Aramis schon gesagt hat. Den bekommt ihr zur Not auch dort für 10,50 Euro. 
Alternativ kenne ich noch eine Jugendherberge in Darmstadt(06151/45293) und eine in Heppenheim(06252/77323). Das wäre beides aber etwas weiter, also so 20 km. 

Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch das Albert-Schweizer-Haus in Lindenfels. Die nehmen aber eigentlich nur Gruppen auf und sind in den Ferien in der Regel ausgebucht. Die kenne ich aber ziemlich gut, da ich dort Zivi gemacht habe. 

Jugendhaus-Malchen ist übrigens keine Jugendherberge sondern ein Jugendheim. 

fabian


----------



## biketrialer (11. April 2003)

jooo das hab ich net gewusst das das jetzt ein jugendheim is......sorry....... damals wars noch ne herberge
wobei  wenn ihr dort einzieht dann werdt ihr wenigstens mal richtig erzogen worden  
ich würde den zeltplatz in reichenbach vorschlagen! 
und gegen erfrierungen gibts zur reilich alk 
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. April 2003)

hey wird lustig so viele Trialer aufn Zeltplatz.....wir sind dabei mitn Zelt weil es ja nicht so ausschaut das wir ne unterkunft finden...


----------



## aramis (11. April 2003)

Naja ok, dann eben Zeltplatz, muss ich mir eben ein Zelt besorgen. Jerry, was sagst du zu dem Vorschlag?

Ich meine, das würde doch sicher auch günstiger kommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (12. April 2003)

Gibt es da auch sanitäre möglichkeiten, wie duschen usw.?
Muss auch noch mal mitm Tophi und Steve reden! 
Übrigens hat niemand von uns nen Zelt! 

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (12. April 2003)

also direkt am felsenmeer wohnen in sachen zelt geht nicht, genauso in sachen jhb oder hotel oder so, 
das müsst ihr wissen ich mein ihr könnt euch ja auch in zwingenberg oder darmstadt in der jhb einquatieren.....die nr. hat ja fabian reingeschrieben das schickt denk ich auch....oder is das euch zu teuer, denn dann  bleibt nur noch die zeltaktion!!
ara: was meinste denn dazu??
toto


----------



## aramis (12. April 2003)

Na, ich hab ja geschrieben, dass Zelten ok wäre. Damrstadt ist echt zu weit weg. Zwingenberg geht nicht wegen DJH-Ausweiß, das wird dann auch zu teuer. Seeheim-Jugenheim scheint das Telefon im Keller zu haben, da geht einfach keiner ran. Die ganze Umgebung scheint ausgebucht zu sein und auf Darmstadt hab ich keinen Bock, 20km sind einfach zu viel!

Wie weit ist denn der Zeltplatz vom Felsenmeer und was kostet das Zelten dort?


Aber die wichtigste Frage ist doch: Warum erscheint neuerdings statt dem "Traurig-sei-smiley" so ein bescheuertes mail-gif???


----------



## fabian (12. April 2003)

Also, wie schon gesagt in Reichenbach gibt es keinen richtigen Campingplatz. Aber es gibt einen Zeltplatz am Naturfreundehaus, allerdings ohne sanitäre-Einrichtungen. Ob man die Toiletten im Haus nutzen kann weiß ich nicht. was es kostet hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo geschrieben. Entfernung sind denke ich mal so 3km zum unteren Bereich des Felsenmeers.
http://www.naturfreunde-worms.de/borstein/

Machts wie ihr wollt, aber ich würde in irgend eine Jugendherberge gehen. Die verlangen übrigens alle den Ausweis, aber 10,50 Euro sind wohl mal echt nicht die Welt. Ausserdem gilt der das ganze Jahr.

Nen Campingplatz gibts in der Gegend auch, der is aber nicht so der Hammer und sind auch so 15-20 km. Ob der überhaupt schon auf ist???

fabian


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. April 2003)

Also ich penne im Auto 

Ne naja bei mir ist das noch garnicht so sicher ob ich nun mitkomme...

Hab heute nen Auto angeguckt und ob das alles bis Donnerstag klargeht ist fragwürdig!

Wie kommt ihr denn hin Matze und Ara !?

Ronny


----------



## aramis (12. April 2003)

Matze kommt nicht mit. Hat er zumindest gesagt.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. April 2003)

Und wie kommst du hin!?


----------



## aramis (12. April 2003)

Ich fahr bei Alex und Robi mit.


----------



## aramis (12. April 2003)

Naja, ich weiß nicht. 10 Kröten sind schon eine ganz schöne Stange Geld für eine Erlaubnis, um irgendeine Herberge nutzen zu dürfen. Da penn ich doch lieber auf dem Campingplatz.

@Jerry, wenn ihr nicht zelten wollt, dann ruft doch in Zwingenberg an und reserviert euch Plätze von Samstag zu Montag. Müsst eben noch den DJH-Ausweiß machen lassen, aber das soll ja auch vor Ort gehen. Das muss dann aber mal fix gehen.


----------



## biketrialer (13. April 2003)

entscheidet euch mal so langsam ob das jetzt klar geht mit dem trialen  die vier tage oder net,das alles ausgebucht is auf den letzten drücker is klar es is ostern
@ara: wenn du aufm campingplatz in reichenbach willst dann muste trotzdem mitm auto zum felsenberg fahren und das sind auch so 5-6 km.....
das is ja net so das prob. da fahren wir mit fabian auto  da passen wir alle rein.....
aber wi sollten uns jetzt mal endlich entscheiden was wir machen ...
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (13. April 2003)

Ich hab mit den beiden noch mal ein klärendes Gespräch geführt und wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass wir auf jeden Fall da sind. Es sei denn es wir Storm, Winter etc. angesagt! Ich versuche noch mal die Jugendherbergen zu erreichen. Wenn wir da nichts kriegen zelten wir! Zelte haben wir auch schon besorgt!

Also WIR SIND DA! Freitag 4Uhr wollen wir los und dann so gegen 12 Uhr da, weil schön langsam fahren! 


Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (13. April 2003)

korekt alder, ich freue mich nämlich schon riesig drauf euch mal kennenzulernen und mit euch ma krass trialen zu gehen
  
toto


----------



## aramis (13. April 2003)

Robi, Alex und ich, wir werden auf jeden Fall zelten. 5-6 km sind ok also zelten wir in Reichenbach.

Hoffentlich gibts da Warmwasser und sanitäre Einrichtungen. Sonst müssen wir wirklch noch den Klappspaten mitbringen.


----------



## Jerry (13. April 2003)

Ara ich bin die Woche wieder Leipzig - bis Donnerstag, ich würde mich gern noch mal mit dir treffen. Ich ruf dich Montag gegen 21Uhr an! Dann können wir uns noch mal genau übers WE unterhalten!?

Jerry


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. April 2003)

´Fabian und meinereiner haben heute middag ma bei dem Naturfreundehaus vorbeigeschaut und die haben gesagt, dass nix mehr bei denen frei ist, dass heißt nix mit naturhaus!


----------



## aramis (13. April 2003)




----------



## fabian (15. April 2003)

Also es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten. Wie maks ja schon geschrieben hat klappt das mit dem Zeltplatz in Reichenbach nicht. Aber es gibt noch einen Zeltplatz in Lindenfels der eigentlich erst im Mai öffnet. Ich habe gestern mit den Besitzern gesprochen und sie würden den Platz für uns früher öffnen. Allerdings sollte ich bis morgen früh zusagen, ich müßte dann wissen wie viele Leute wann kommen. Die sanitären- Einrichtungen können wir leider nicht nutzen, da das Ganze zu kurzfristig ist und die Waschräume wohl erst noch in Ordnung gebracht werden müßten. Aber es gibt auch einen Wald in der Nähe  
Von Lindenfels sinds ca 8km nach Reichenbach, also dem unteren Teil vom Felsenmeer. Zum oberen ists nicht viel weiter.
Die Übernachtung käme übrigens auf 2,50 Euro pro Person und Nacht. 

fabian


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. April 2003)

wasn Mist!
Das ist doch keine trainiererei.
Wegen 10 sich dann im Schlamm rumsuhlen!
JH wäre die beste Lösung gewesen!
Zeltplatz ohne Sanitäre Einrichtung ist doch voll fürn Arscch!
So... das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden


----------



## fabian (15. April 2003)

Jo, ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung. Ich wäre an eurer Stelle nach Darmstadt in die Jugendherberge gegangen, da hätte man abends auch noch ganz gut was machen können. Oder wollt ihr um 9Uhr pennen gehen? 
Zelten und Lagerfeuer is aber auch nicht schlecht.

@biketrialer und tobsen: wie habt ihr denn geplant?

fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (15. April 2003)

ich schätz mal, chris kommt auf jeden fall.
ich bin voraussichtlich beim ski-fahren, aber da könnt ich kurzfristig umdisponieren... mal sehen wie die schneelage is.

greez
tobi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. April 2003)

ja stimmt schon, so en Lagerfeuer is auch geil chillig 
Kömmä n par Bierchen zischen.


----------



## biketrialer (15. April 2003)

wir reisne doch mit kultur d.h. wir ziehen uns den wein!! rein 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. April 2003)

!!!!!!


----------



## fabian (16. April 2003)

Da sich scheinbar niemand äußern kann was den Zeltplatz in Lindenfels angeht kümmert euch selbst trum. Hier die Nr 06255/672 (familie Schneider). Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon was gebucht? Aber ne kurze antwort wäre schon ok gewesen.


fabian


----------



## biketrialer (16. April 2003)

was heist hier meinung aufzwingen.......mach doch gleich wahlwerbung für die FDP.......das is mir zu liberal......
ich werde dir weiterhin meine meinung aufzwingen!! 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. April 2003)

GUIDO FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. April 2003)

Wie Regeln wir denn das mit der Verpflegung....??? Ich mein ist ja bissl shit wegen osten..da hat ja nix offen und mitnehmen wollt ich eigentlich nicht so viel (an Essen)


----------



## aramis (16. April 2003)

@Fabian: Sorry, danke dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast (gleiches auch für Toto  ). Eine Übernachtung haben wir noch nicht da wir eigentlich mit der Möglichkeit eines Zeltplatzes gerechnet haben.
Hm, ich versuch mal, das noch klar zu kriegen. Ansonsten heißt es eben: neben dem Auto pennen


----------



## Jerry (16. April 2003)

Sanitäre Einrichtung müßten schon sein, wie sollen wir denn sonst 3 Nächte überstehen?
Also wir kommen noch immer - erst mal auf blauen Dunst!


SAmstag ist kein Feiertag, also haben da die Geschäfte offen. 
Oder irr ich da jetzt?

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2003)

So ich wollt mich auchmal wieder melden... ich glaube ich komme nicht...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (17. April 2003)

Ronny, mit das war uns schon von Anfang an klar


----------



## fabian (17. April 2003)

@aramis: is schon Ok. Ruft halt mal da an, vielleicht kann man ja sogar noch was aushandeln, daß die wenigstens das Wasser anstellen und eine Toilette aufschließen. Wie gesagt ein Waschhaus gibt es da ja, die haben glaube ich blos keinen Bock das extra sauber zu machen.

fabian


----------



##        (17. April 2003)

darf 







<<<<<<<<<<<<ich>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


auch




zu




eurem




trial




treffen



kommen


bringe



auch



was




zu




rauchen





mit! danke

m.f.g.


----------



## echo freak (17. April 2003)

wenn du weiter so machst dann schlagense dir eher die fresse ein!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2003)

@echofreak: füge ihn einfach deiner ignor-Liste hinzu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (17. April 2003)




----------



## fabian (17. April 2003)

Hab grad noch mal mit den Leuten in Lindenfels telefoniert und quasi zugesagt für eine unbestimmte Anzahl Personen. Es sollen morgen jemand gegen 18-19 Uhr vorbei kommen, den Schlüssel abholen und 50 Euro Kaution hinterlegen. Das müsste jemand von euch dann machen, da ich morgen Abend auf einen Geburtstag muss. Von Samstag auf Sonntag hat sich gestern noch eine Gruppe angemeldet. Fliessendes Wasser gibts auch. Wies mit Duschen und Toiletten aussieht weiß ich nicht. Die Chancen stehen aber besser, da ja noch andere kommen.
Ich hoffe das war in eurem Interesse. Wenn nicht sagt halt wieder ab. 

fabian


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2003)

@fabian: 

@echo-freak:

@toto:  

@all:


----------



## biketrialer (17. April 2003)

also für alle die morgen ins felsenmeer kommen, wir treffen uns am unteren teil des felsenmeers aufm parkplatz,
der untere teil das ist quasi am ortsausgang von reichenbach!!!!!
wir sind so ab 12 30 uhr da!!!
toto


----------



## Jerry (17. April 2003)

So danke erst mal für unsere Orgas! Wunderbar!
Dann hat sich bei uns noch einer angeschlossen der nach kommt. Also sind wir 4 aus MD!
Da wir nicht 100%ig wissen wann wir ankommen, werde ich mal ein paar Leutz meine Handynr. via PM schicken, also bitte checken! Ich bitte euch auch ne SMS mit eurem Nick zurückzuschicken, damit ich dann morgen im Fall aller Fälle anrufen kann! Ich werde dann auch nicht mehr online gehen, da wir recht früh fahren!
Also thx schon mal im vorraus!


Jerry


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (11. April 2004)

Jerry schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir sind auch da! Wollen am Freitag SEHR früh los, das wir zum Mittag da sind!
> Ein Prob besteht imma noch, Unterkunft!?
> 
> 
> ...



ich könnt daheim übernachten *g*
allerdings wärs dumm von mir zu kommen weil abslolut GAR NIX kann !!! argh !!!


----------



## elhefe (12. April 2004)

Macht nichts. Das Treffen hat eh schon vor einem Jahr stattgefunden


----------



## Sanitoeter (12. April 2004)

April 03???

hm... oke.. sehr aktuell....


----------



## Scrat (12. April 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nichts. Das Treffen hat eh schon vor einem Jahr stattgefunden



Jo. Und gestern 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (12. April 2004)

Ey Shit,

wenn der Marco das nächste Mal wieder im Felsenmeer is, dann komm ich auf jeden auch vorbei. Das Felsenmeer is ja einfach nur der Hammer


----------

